# Back to the Grind



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

I started this turning a few weeks ago. It's a very interesting piece of Ike pecan from down the street. The pecan tree was a _'grafted'_ tree with a trunk 20-24" across. The 'grafted' area is included in the turning and shows where the two different woods grew together. It's on the shelf right now drying out some more before the final finishing is done. gb


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

You can see the _blending_ of the two grafted woods in the picture that shows the wood wet. It really is impressive looking.
The black mold is a result from wrapping the wood up in a bag to slow down the drying. The wood was still pretty green even after a year of drying. Will post up some of the finishing later. gb


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Grafted area.......


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

You need to show the inside of that bowl. It really looks good.


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

I'm confused ,is this a hollow form or a bowl?

dick


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

lol.. Mr. Bobby threw you a curve ball! I think he is referring to a different turning that I was working on when he showed up today. This 'grafted' one is a short/fat hollow form. 3rd & 4th picture gives a good idea. *UNLESS*...Bobby has one of those flex lenses for a camera and can see the inside of this hollow form. 8*)
gb


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I was thinking about the bowl that was on the table. Sorry.


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Oh Oh and the next thing to go is $%#$^*&:doowapsta

dick


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

that is cool, will the black stay on or turn off in the process?


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Glad to see your back on the lathe!!!! That is a nice chunk of wood!! Can't wait to it your finished product! Pecan dies my hands black for some reason??


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Robert....I think that dye is from the tanin in the wood. I know that any type of oak turns my tools, hands everything. gb


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Oak doesnt seem to bother me but Pecan and Mesquite are the worst. I look like i had a fight with an inkpen for a couple of days. Got me some nitrile gloves when i rember to wear them LOL.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Looking good - can't wait to see the finished product but I'll bet Trod is having a conniption right about now.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

that piece is very cool but there is a piece on his monster that will blow some minds...I won't spoil the surprise but like his sig says, It's thirsty and soaking up oil now LOL


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

bill said:


> that piece is very cool but there is a piece on his monster that will blow some minds...I won't spoil the surprise but like his sig says, It's thirsty and soaking up oil now LOL


I saw that and Your right it is nice!!


----------

